
Company Bricks User's Software After He Posts a Negative Review - vezycash
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20161220/12411836320/company-bricks-users-software-after-he-posts-negative-review.shtml
======
angry-hacker
Well, for some reason I feel bad for the co owner who started apologizing on
the forum. Probably I shouldn't, but I can feel his thoughts of all the
reputation of the company and him going down the toilet because of some toxic
worker and his emotional outbursts.

~~~
CaptSpify
I guess it depends. I see other people saying that's the quality they've come
to expect of the company and it's software.

I've never used the software, nor dealt with the company, so I have no frame
of reference but...

If they were a great company and had one bad accident, then yeah, I'd feel
sorry for the co-owner. But if the company had a choppy reputation to begin
with, then I don't feel so bad

------
crmd
I'm perfectly fine with this.

